# The Political Spectrum and MBTI



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just something interesting...


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

I's a liberal! :tongue:


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

LightningHeart78 said:


> I's a liberal! :tongue:


Awesome, me too now vote


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Elfhunter57 said:


> Awesome, me too now vote


Already voted


----------



## Noisey (Mar 8, 2012)

ENTP anarchist, bet you never saw one of them before lol


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

NT Anarchist


----------



## tberg (Feb 11, 2012)

INTP who likes the progressives on domestic policy, but not postmodernist New Age crap, and supports a moderate neoconservative US foreign policy. I don't fit in very well with others. How should I vote?


----------



## SillyMcGoose (Apr 2, 2012)

Macaroni and cheese.

(that's the magic of having 'other' as an option, folks.)


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

tberg said:


> INTP who likes the progressives on domestic policy, but not postmodernist New Age crap, and supports a moderate neoconservative US foreign policy. I don't fit in very well with others. How should I vote?


Sounds like "other" to me.


I'm a Libertarian ENFP. I guessed most of us would be liberal.. xD


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I consider myself conservative, especially economically.


----------



## The Performance (Apr 12, 2012)

Paleoconservatism :crazy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

...this poll sucks

ENFP Libertarian


----------



## MarcusWarren (Jun 28, 2012)

Libertarian. Everyone else wants too much control


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

My MBTI type is in my signature, and I'm an anarchist-communist, so I'm on the revolutionary, or anti-capitalist, left.

The poll is a bit too American-centric, though.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

*NT - Other


*I wouldn't call myself apolitical (as I'm interested in ethics and social organization), but I haven't really developed any solid ethical views and methodologies yet. When (or if) I do, I guarantee that 1) these views will probably fall outside of the American political spectrum and 2) they won't be classifiable as belonging to the political left or right under conventional standards.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess being a conservative leaning Libertarian isn't very common among INFP's but I am one.


----------

